# Newly cycled Tank Advice



## joey95758 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello,

I have a new 55 gal. aquarium that I cycled with 8 Mollies and 3 Platies for 30 days. Took a water sample into the local petsmart yesterday and they said my water quality is great. I want to add some other fish now, especially cory cats. How many should I add? I am also planning on adding 4 Angel fish, if that helps.

Thank you.


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

Joey - Before you do anything else, you can do yourself a favor and pick up a test kit (not strips) and do your own testing. I wouldn't rely on Petsmart's word that your water parameters are "great." Great for what? Just because your ammonia and nitrites are gone doesn't mean your water parameters are suitable for all the species you mentioned. Mollies prefer alkaline water and angels do best with a lower PH. That doesn't mean they won't survive in the same tank, but if the PH is too extreme one way or the other, you're going to run into trouble with what you have planned. A test kit will run you $30 or so, but it's still cheaper than a lot of dead fish.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree with Peterjay. Get a liquid test kit ($20 online). I buy things at Petsmart & Petco but when it comes to my fish, I take what they say with a grain of salt. Search some threads here about water testing and fish compatibility. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

If you add all those fish, you'll overstock your tank.

If you get the Cory Cats, you have to get 5 to keep them in the group, they also prefer soft and sandy substrate. You should only get 2 Angelfish if you don't want to overstock. If you get 3, you'll probably need to rehome some of the Mollies in a ten gallon tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good advice for a test kit.


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

Definitly a test kit. I took my water in to petsmart to have it tested. The dip stick used a dip stick. I had all ready tested it and their strip was off on nitrites. I use a test kit always. The dip sticks are good for a quick check....but play it safe and use a test kit. Well worth the investment.


----------



## joey95758 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice. I am going to find someone to take most of the Mollies and bought a test kit today. Will be testing the water myself shortly. Any advice on what the ph should be for having a few Mollies, 3 Platies, Cories, and Angel fish?


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

See what your water tests out for Ph now. I keep all the fish you have listed in my community tank and my Ph runs around neutral (7.0).


----------



## joey95758 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow. tested at 7.2 ph. Very far off?


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

7.2 is good for most freshwater fish. For stocking fish, one inch of fish for one gallon of water, if the tank is filtered properly you can put about 45 to 50 inches of fish in there with out a major risk of over stocking. Just dont add them all at the same time. Go slow, a couple a week or so untill you get it fully stocked.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pigeonfish said:


> If you add all those fish, you'll overstock your tank.
> 
> If you get the Cory Cats, you have to get 5 to keep them in the group, they also prefer soft and sandy substrate. You should only get 2 Angelfish if you don't want to overstock. If you get 3, you'll probably need to rehome some of the Mollies in a ten gallon tank.


*i/a**h/b


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

pH is a very hard thing to change, so most of us leave it alone. Freshwater fish like mollies and angels can handle a very broad range of pH.

+1 on the test kit. It comes in handy for starting a tank, and vital for times of sickness and medication to help diagnose ailments.

Angels are cichlids, and are therefore VERY aggressive. They do great in schools, but they also get big (up to 4 inches long and 6 tall), and they will harass or eat most tropical community critters, ESPECIALLY shrimp (should you ever decide you want some). My advice with angels is to put them in a tank with some faster swimming semi-aggressive schooling fish like Tiger Barbs (which also get big) or zebra danios (which only get up to about 2"). If you would like a bottom feeder in an aggressive or semi aggressive tank, look into a bigger plecostimus (sp?) or a bigger catfish or three that can put up a good defense if things ever get hot.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

pjones said:


> 7.2 is good for most freshwater fish. For stocking fish, one inch of fish for one gallon of water, if the tank is filtered properly you can put about 45 to 50 inches of fish in there with out a major risk of over stocking. Just dont add them all at the same time. Go slow, a couple a week or so untill you get it fully stocked.


I don't necessarily agree here. 45-50 inches of fish will likely take the tank to 100% stocking or over. Remember the tank capacity is 55g and that capacity is measured all the way to the rim of the tank. Since most people don't run them that high and are usually an inch or two below, and things like substrate and any other item in the tank is displacing water.....there is probably only a good solid 50g of water in there, if not a little less. I would never recommend to stock a tank to 100%....to about 75% is a good safe area to be at. One or two overfeedings while stocked to 100% and you've got a problem....and we all overfeed.

If you want to use the inch per gallon rule, which should only be used to give you ballpark, I would go with 30-35. You'll enjoy the tank much more with healthy fish and not constantly dealing with death and disease. Wall-to-wall fish is not a good idea.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> Angels are cichlids, and are therefore VERY aggressive.


Angels are generally peaceful and only considered semi-aggressive. That can change a little if you have a mating pair and they are protecting young. They are generally peaceful and actually sort of shy....one of the reasons they always recommend a planted tank for Angels.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed with Ben! 1 inch of fish per gallon doesn't really work when you take into account the gravel, plants and decor.

I would maybe take all the mollies and platies out, put in your 5-6 cories and then just 2 or 3 angels.


----------

